# Red Devil Rx5700 bios mod



## kiki456 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi,

I have Rx5700 red devil and i want to modify memory timing for ETH mining. First time I sucessfully edited timing and update bios with atiflash, but I forgoot apply Power tools.

Now I can't update bios again, Error is ROM not erashed.

With FreeDos i sucess restore default OC bios, but i need modify timing and incerese overclocikng limit.
Can you help me with this. I dont know why I cant upload bios again.


----------



## Ulokay (Dec 15, 2020)

kiki456 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Rx5700 red devil and i want to modify memory timing for ETH mining. First time I sucessfully edited timing and update bios with atiflash, but I forgoot apply Power tools.
> 
> ...


Hi, 'i'am still of error here, you are have solution of this case?

Sorry my bad english.


----------



## kiki456 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi,

OC side you can flash only one time, but Silent side you can unlimited times flash.

I downloaded bios from OC side, modify and then flash to Silent side. I get 57MH.


----------



## zcedric (Jan 6, 2021)

Did you figured it out or still need help?


----------



## Punx85 (Apr 2, 2021)

kiki456 said:


> Hi,
> 
> OC side you can flash only one time, but Silent side you can unlimited times flash.
> 
> I downloaded bios from OC side, modify and then flash to Silent side. I get 57MH.


Hey I know this is old but I did exactly what you did and not seeing any changes, any idea why ? Or better yet is there anyway you could send me the bios mod you used for the silent side ?5700xt red devil


----------



## kiki456 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi, I don't have XT version.  Here is my bios.


----------

